# Most realistic looking Vented Gas Logs?



## mchristo (Jun 12, 2014)

We would like to have vented gas log set in fireplace.  I've seen a few that look very real while out and about.  I went to a dealership and looked at their offereings.  they all seemed pretty fake looking (the logs, I mean)  The flame looked good on all the different manufacturers, but the logs didnt look as real as I had hoped. 

What company makes the most realistic logs for Vented Gas logs?  . 

the fireplace is a real fireplace capable of buring wood.  The hearth box is 36" wide and stays pretty wide as it gets deeper into the firebox.

thanks!


----------



## DAKSY (Jun 12, 2014)

Living in New Hampshire, you'd be better off with an insert that will heat your house. A vented gas log set will send all your fuel dollars right up your chimney.
A DV gas insert can be used as a single room heater, or worst case will heat a portion of your home in a power outage. That being said, I always liked the looks of the Petersen Logs Sets:
http://www.petersonfirelogs.com/default.asp
YMMV...


----------

